# Sheffield new car detail



## Admcdonald

Hi

I'm buying a new car from Audi Sheffield. I live in Devon and I'm looking for a local detailer to prepare the car for me.

Has anyone got a recommendation for me.

Cheers

Andy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hardyd44

Matt (Stangalang) is in Saddleworth, not that far in the scheme of things, we have all seen the quality of his work


----------



## LewisChadwick7

High Definition Detail in Barnsley are quality and local, they also have secure premises and fully insured etc. I believe he's si-ramik approved too


----------



## legend139

LewisChadwick7 said:


> High Definition Detail in Barnsley are quality and local, they also have secure premises and fully insured etc. I believe he's si-ramik approved too


I can vouch for this, had my TT done there last year with the siramik coating. Fantastic job considering the condition the paintwork was in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suspal

Reflectology Russ. Russ is Mr siramik it's his baby.
Address: Ravenshorn Way, Renishaw, Sheffield S21 3WY
Phone: 07717 298367

Obsidian Detailing  Matt aka Stangalang
Address: Saddleworth Business Centre, Huddersfield Rd, Delph OL3 5DF
Phone: 07830 364937

Both lads are at the top of their "Game" I'd have no qualms in handing over my car to either of them.


----------



## Moet1974

What specifically do you require in terms of a new car preparation? :thumb:


----------



## GSD

Why you buying up here when you live in Devon ?


----------



## Andyblue

Admcdonald said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm buying a new car from Audi Sheffield. I live in Devon and I'm looking for a local detailer to prepare the car for me.
> 
> Has anyone got a recommendation for me.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Which model are you getting ?

Who did you deal with ?

I got my A5 from there a couple of years ago and was very pleased with their sales service I received from them :thumb:


----------



## Admcdonald

Q7. Dealing with Rob Searson trading an A7 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Admcdonald

hardyd44 said:


> Matt (Stangalang) is in Saddleworth, not that far in the scheme of things, we have all seen the quality of his work


I'm originally from Ashton under lyne so aware of saddleworth, to far for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Admcdonald

LewisChadwick7 said:


> High Definition Detail in Barnsley are quality and local, they also have secure premises and fully insured etc. I believe he's si-ramik approved too


I'm looking for someone who is local to Sheffield dealership ideally, thanks for the reply

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andyblue

Admcdonald said:


> Q7. Dealing with Rob Searson trading an A7
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Very nice, enjoy


----------



## Admcdonald

Moet1974 said:


> What specifically do you require in terms of a new car preparation? :thumb:


I'm not a detailer, I think new car preparations are well documented.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Admcdonald

suspal said:


> Reflectology Russ. Russ is Mr siramik it's his baby.
> Address: Ravenshorn Way, Renishaw, Sheffield S21 3WY
> Phone: 07717 298367
> 
> Obsidian Detailing  Matt aka Stangalang
> Address: Saddleworth Business Centre, Huddersfield Rd, Delph OL3 5DF
> Phone: 07830 364937
> 
> Both lads are at the top of their "Game" I'd have no qualms in handing over my car to either of them.


Cheers... I'll give the Sheffield contact a call. Inhave mates around Delph as I grew up around there so depending when I collect it I could stay there for a day or so

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Admcdonald

GSD said:


> Why you buying up here when you live in Devon ?


Not sure that's relevant but when you spending 70k on a car it serves to shop around

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Admcdonald

Andyblue said:


> Very nice, enjoy


Cheers... I normally buy a demo so buying new is a nice change

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Admcdonald

hardyd44 said:


> Matt (Stangalang) is in Saddleworth, not that far in the scheme of things, we have all seen the quality of his work


Perhaps I should make the effort and give him a call.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Admcdonald

Thanks for the replies. Ideally I fancied having the car prepared before I collect. However following the names and referrals perhaps I make the calls and see who fancies taking the job on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hardyd44

Admcdonald said:


> I'm originally from Ashton under lyne so aware of saddleworth, to far for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Cant think why you moved to Devon :devil::lol::lol:

I am originally from Hyde


----------



## Admcdonald

hardyd44 said:


> Cant think why you moved to Devon :devil::lol::lol:
> 
> I am originally from Hyde


I can think of at least.......... 1 reason.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

